# GT-R spotted in New Mexico



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

2-7-07 Spotted at gas station in Sante Fe, New Mexico. Probably doing some high altitude testing in the rockies. Car is looking great. Not much other info, was rhd, interior was covered. Could be some more pics surfacing in coming days...


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

here is the link from guy who took pics.
SPOTTED: Prototype Nissan Skyline GTR - RacingSouthwest




> Around 5:30 Monday night, Keith (evo4g63) and I were heading down Cerrillos Road when we spotted the silver prototype Nissan Skyline, along with 2 black Armadas turning into an Amigo Mart on the opposite side of the road. Being that this was a rare sighting, we quickly flipped a "U" and pulled into the station. As we pulled in, the car surrounded by roughly 12 Asian guys who were logging information. Hoping that they spoke English, we decided to get down to talk with them about the car. I asked one of the guys what he thought of the car, and you guessed it, he had no idea what I was saying. However, he did manage to whisper a question into my ear, "you know GTR", in which I replied, "heck yes". As he asked me that, I noticed a large bulge on the right hand side of the covered interior. To my pleasant surprise it was a Japanese version Skyline equipped with factory turbos. We spoke with the reps from Nissan Japan a bit longer, and after a good 10-15 minutes of leg humping, let them get back on the road. The car has Michigan plates, and is being tested on US roads, so make sure to keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow....what a scoop. Thanx for the info. The front brake setup looks AWSOME.

Gerry


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

imagine that passing you on the freeway today....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## mruk (Dec 6, 2006)

nice wheels, resemble do-luck double sixs :smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mruk said:


> nice wheels, resemble do-luck double sixs :smokin:


Indeed cool rims, looking like polished too.
It grows . . .


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great Scoop....:bowdown1: 

It does look awesome 'in the real world' 

Testing the new GTR in New Mexico... What a an awful job that would be


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I remember the mule being spotted in arizona, I know nissan has an automotive test center there would be fun for a little exploring but I hear security isn't that friendly.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice...yes, seeing one pass you by on the interstate might cause an accident!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Loving the wheels with the black banding - sweet !


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I love this car soo much.


This post goes out to all my friends at carspyshots.net, who for some reason or another posted this post on their forum, of which I am also on.:lamer: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ISJ said:


> Loving the wheels with the black banding - sweet !


LOL - I think that's part of the disguise.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

DCD said:


> :smokin: :smokin:



Sure Dino, I know you will get one soon enough and then we can take it to Costco! :squintdan


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I can't wait... (not the Costco bit LOL )


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Another pic from San Pedro, CA. This confirms atleast 2 GT-R in the states.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

It looks so aggressive on the road.....

That's it.... gotta get one... (if only )


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Everytime i see a new picture this car really grows on me....I cant wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Also notice the Porsche in the rearview of the camera car. Probably the same one we saw lapping with it at the 'Ring.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Gez said:


> Everytime i see a new picture this car really grows on me....


Me too.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm loving the A, b and C pillars.

Rapier mode!

mook


----------



## carlettosan (Mar 22, 2004)

DCD said:


> Yes I can't wait... (not the Costco bit LOL )


Appena prendi la nuova GT-R... la tua R34 me la incarti e me la mandi via EMS... :smokin: 

Accetti cambiali multi-generazionali ??

Un salutone dall'Italia... grande Dino !!!

Carlettosan


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

This is so nice................

Has anyone maange to put a deposit on one? Or does anyone know how I can secure one?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Whats with the black ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

the "black" are covers to hide parts of the car that give it away to the average person, but doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out a test car when you see one. If anything those covers draw more attention to it haha


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks ok I suppose ,but if it goes out for about 65 k which is what most people think it will ,I could think of loads of better cars to own.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Video from California

Inside Line: 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R: Exclusive Video and Spy Photos - 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R caught testing


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers for the video, looks cool
But crap, damn idiots, here is the picture that could have revealed the most cracking factor of the car . . the ****ing engine!!!

Instead of eating donuts in the car, thoses fat numpties should have climbed that wall infront of the GTR and shoot a picture that would sell for a few 1000$ in the japanese press at least . . .:chairshot :chairshot


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Those highways they were talking about are not too far from me someone find where that building they were talking about was and I'll go sleep on the roof till they come back


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like an Aston OD'd on steroids in that last shot.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Not just the damn engine but why couldn't anyone snap the interior as well.. it would give a liiiitle clue at least


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't see the video.


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

With all these spy videos of the new GTR hopefully Nissan will just give us the technical spec list and put us out of our misery :chuckle:


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here are some more picutres of the same car. Many good closeup's:
GT-R Spotted in US - Page 2 - FreshAlloy.com Forums

Watch out for 75M315 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

IM really interested to see what they have done with the interior.....Hope they have stuck with the MFD!


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*nice!!*

2-7-07 Spotted at gas station in Sante Fe, New Mexico. Probably doing some high altitude testing in the rockies. Car is looking great. Not much other info, was rhd, interior was covered. Could be some more pics surfacing in coming days...[/QUOTE]

This thing looks good! Thanks for the pics!:flame:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i like the word "numpties." that's hilarious. british insult word.


----------

